# Quadrafire 1200i + Jotul 3CB



## begreen (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's our stove installations. I apologize for the cruddy before picture. it was taken before we moved in. The previous owners had taken an 80 yr. old farmhouse and kinda yuppified it for their own tastes. We're putting back in farmhouse details one by one. The original stove was a Majestic. Ate a lot of wood and didn't put out much heat. I added a fan and that helped, but we were eager to replace it and add a mantel. This is my first tiling project. The hearth is original. I had a piece of sheet metal cut to fill out the surround. Painted it black and siliconed it into place.

 The new Jotul 3CB is located in the kitchen. This was a sun porch which became part of the interior of the house and entryway into the kitchen. Lots of glass, so the woodstove really helps. So far it's been able to heat the house by itself, but we haven't gone below 35 yet. I expect the Quad to kick in once in awhile when we get below 30. When we're at work or away, the Quad is the primary heat source.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 20, 2005)

That's a beautiful insert installation, BG.

But I can't figure out what's up with the pipe above the stove. Is that a cat lighting up the pipe? And what's the metal spiral thing around the stack thermometer?


----------



## Mike Wilson (Nov 20, 2005)

Its a wood stove fan spinning... that's the gold glow.  The fins are part of the fan.

-- MW


----------



## Corie (Nov 20, 2005)

I wonder how much air they actually move?


----------



## begreen (Nov 20, 2005)

It's a Caframo Ecofan #802 and moves about 150 cfm at top speed. The fan is driven by the heat of the stove. We love it because it's whisper quiet and works in power failures. The fan takes advantage of something called the Seebeck effect, using the difference in temp between the stove top and the much cooler top section of the fan. That's why it has cooling fins in the upper section. Great conversation piece too.

http://www.caframo.com/ecofans.htm#802


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2005)

I bought if on eBay off-season for about $110. List is $150 I think. They're also available through Amazon and RealGoods.


----------



## annette (Dec 6, 2005)

Your stoves and installs look great!  The Jotul looks like it could be a catalog photo.  The idea of that "original" fireplace in an old farmhouse?  Yuck.  Your new version is the right look.


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks Annette. You're right, the old stove was particularly ugly. I couldn't stand it. Now the stoves look good, even in the summer.


----------

